# converting furnace from NG to LP



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi folks,
I just purchased a new Goodman furnace that is set up for NG and I need to convert it to propane. The supplier i bought the furnace from has the kit for sale. I was wondering if this is a tough thing to install. If not, does anyone around here have any experience doing it, and what does it entail?

....thanks alot, Mike


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

You have to change the gas valve, add a regulator and change out the orifices, it really isn't hard with the oem kit.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 12, 2007)

*Ng To Lp*

you would need to change the orifices and the spring in the gas valve the kit does have instructions


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Not hard at all. Just a few simple parts, and the kits all come with pretty clear instructions for CYA purposes on the part of the manufacturer. Go for it. The worst possible secnario is that you might need to have a guy stop in that has a manometer to set the regulator, but they're usually dead nuts from the factory.


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks very much!! .....i just ordered the kit.


----------

